# Newest Citrix Receiver 12 on FreeBSD



## ccc (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi*,*

Howto How to install _the_ newest Citrix client (Receiver) version 12 on FreeBSD 8.3?


----------



## ccc (Jun 7, 2013)

I've installed from ports:
	
	



```
# cd [B]/usr/ports/net/citrix_ica[/B]     
# make install clean
# nspluginwrapper -v -a -i
Auto-install plugins from /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins
Looking for plugins in /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins
Install plugin /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/libflashplayer.so
  into /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
Auto-install plugins from /usr/local/lib/seamonkey/plugins
Looking for plugins in /usr/local/lib/seamonkey/plugins
Auto-install plugins from /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin
Looking for plugins in /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin
Install plugin /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
  into /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
Auto-install plugins from /root/.mozilla/plugins
Looking for plugins in /root/.mozilla/plugins
```

Now if I try to connect to the citrix virtual desktop the browser freezes completely with the following error:
	
	



```
# seamonkey
*** NSPlugin Viewer  *** ERROR: /root/.mozilla/plugins/npica.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
*** NSPlugin Viewer  *** ERROR: /root/.mozilla/plugins/npica.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
Killed
```
How to solve this?


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 7, 2013)

ccc said:
			
		

> I've installed from ports:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nspluginwrapper has to be run as the user who will be running the browser.  Also, if an earlier version of the plugin was present before, it must be reinstalled or deinstalled/installed with nspluginwrapper.


----------



## ccc (Jun 7, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> nspluginwrapper has to be run as the user who will be running the browser.  Also, if an earlier version of the plugin was present before, it must be reinstalled or deinstalled/installed with nspluginwrapper.



I've deinstalled and installed nspluginwrapper again from ports, but didn't help.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 7, 2013)

Again: don't execute `nspluginwrapper` as root, but as the user running the browser (usually: you).


----------



## ccc (Jun 7, 2013)

I've execute*d* nspluginwrapper as a normal user and it still doesn't work:

```
$ nspluginwrapper -v -a -i
Auto-install plugins from /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins
Looking for plugins in /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins
Install plugin /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/libflashplayer.so
  into /home/bsd/.mozilla/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
Auto-install plugins from /usr/local/lib/seamonkey/plugins
Looking for plugins in /usr/local/lib/seamonkey/plugins
Auto-install plugins from /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin
Looking for plugins in /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin
Install plugin /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
 ... already installed system-wide, skipping
Auto-install plugins from /home/bsd/.mozilla/plugins
Looking for plugins in /home/bsd/.mozilla/plugins
```


```
$ seamonkey
*** NSPlugin Viewer  *** ERROR: /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/npica.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```


----------

